# Dehooking a shark



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've seen a lot of these long dehookers with an s on the end for dehooking sharks, but can't find any videos of how to actually use it. Is there anyone that has one or could explain it to me?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwx6D1LAXoE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

put the bend of the s on the bend of the hook. push, pull, twist. try any of those and eventually the hook will pop out. use you own judgement as to if it is in the shark too good to come out in a timely manner. the twisting works better on circle. pulling and pushing works better on j's. it also helps if you pull the leader towards the sharks tail and you try to remove the hook. i made one yesterday. me and moganman are hoping to get to try it out when the water warms up a few degrees.... apparently everybody who sharks around here is getting skunked on a regular basis. i'm not a pro with them but if you want to try one out you are welcome to go with us the next time we shark and hopefully the sharks will show up too!!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Its a good idea to carry some small bolt cutters in your gear so you can cut the hook out. I have bent the shit out of my dehooker. Sometimes its better just to cut the hook and quickly get it out.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> Its a good idea to carry some small bolt cutters in your gear so you can cut the hook out. I have bent the shit out of my dehooker. Sometimes its better just to cut the hook and quickly get it out.


I'm not leaving any hook in a shark. Not for the price I paid for my hooks.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> I'm not leaving any hook in a shark. Not for the price I paid for my hooks.


 
so you would rather kill a shark then let it keep a 3 dallor hook in it's lip...?:whistling:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank for the advice and the invite. It's a bit of a drive from Little Rock though. 

You directions do help though. Maybe I could hook a cow and try to dehook it.:yes:

Maybe not.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> so you would rather kill a shark then let it keep a 3 dallor hook in it's
> 
> I want to get my hooks back. I have plenty of leaders made but I like to get my stuff back. Every shark I've caught has swam away strong. I've never killed a shark. And my hooks are $12 each. So yeah, I want them back.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I tend to leave hooks in fish, including sharks, if I can't get them out quick.

Keeping the fish/shark/ray/etc. out of the water any longer than necessary while I push, pull, pry, jerk, etc. can't be better for the fish than swimming away 10 seconds later with my hook.

It's like I hear a clock in ticking in my mind and a steady urge to get that thing back in the water.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a great Dehooker for sharks it's a little over 2 ft long 1/4" stainless. I have 2 or 3 of them $15.00 ea.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

so i suspect you are using charlie browns if you are paying that much. in my opinion(and based off multiple people saying they suck) well they arent worth it. mustad 20/0 are great and it doesnt hurt your pocket letting a shark swim off with one.

about leaving the shark on the sand to pry, pull, jerk, etc.. unless it's a sandbar(they are extremely hardy and can stay dry longer than most other sharks) if water isn't washing over it's head i use the 30 second rule. if it takes longer than 15 to get the hook well it stays.

that de-hooker will be great for smaller sharks. i bent one with the same diameter steel when a 5ft tiger bit down on it!!! get one made out of rebar.

and john if you are ever down this way shoot me a pm if you want to fish together. as long as it's before august 4th, i get to take an all expense paid 3 month vacation in paris island south carolina!!


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

The best commercial dehooker I have found is made by R&R Tackle. It is super strong, floats, and I have gotten the hooks out of sharks 4 to 5 feet hanging over the side of the boat. The S configuration of the business end also works great when the fish is gut hooked.

I can show you how to use them but with a little practice you can get the hang of it. DO NOT flip the fish. They were originally called fish flippers but it is a dangerous practice that can result in a fin or tooth in a body part. 

Life is Good!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Stainless-Steel-Hook-Remover/product/97116/
i would recommend something like this. I've tried the dehooker like the one you were talking about but i could never figure out how to use it and bought myself one similar to the link and think its a lot easier to use


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

85okhai said:


> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Stainless-Steel-Hook-Remover/product/97116/
> i would recommend something like this. I've tried the dehooker like the one you were talking about but i could never figure out how to use it and bought myself one similar to the link and think its a lot easier to use


the de-hooker that is being discussed is for a large fish. that one would not be a good idea to use on a large fish. the thickness of the hooks would also be another factor you have to consider. now those are great for smaller hooks and fish!! i've used a few and they make blue fish seem less dangerous!!

the one in the picture i had made. have not had a chance to use it but have used a few identical(almost) and they work extremely well. if you dont have access to a welder then go to a shop and it shouldnt be but 20 bucks. i havent measured it but the bricks of my patio are 18 inches to give you a size reference. 1/2" rebar.

if a shark bends that you got bigger problems!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> so i suspect you are using charlie browns if you are paying that much. in my opinion(and based off multiple people saying they suck) well they arent worth it. mustad 20/0 are great and it doesnt hurt your pocket letting a shark swim off with one.
> 
> about leaving the shark on the sand to pry, pull, jerk, etc.. unless it's a sandbar(they are extremely hardy and can stay dry longer than most other sharks) if water isn't washing over it's head i use the 30 second rule. if it takes longer than 15 to get the hook well it stays.
> 
> ...



Nope, not using Charlie Brown hook. Stop assuming and then come and say that particular gear sucks to make me fee like I've failed. The hooks I use seem to be much better quality than a mustard. I have plenty of mustad hooks. Probably 40 leaders with mustad and a box with probably at least 30 more mustads.But I choose to use the hooks I have.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Nope, not using Charlie Brown hook. Stop assuming. The hooks I use seem to be much better quality than a mustard. I have plenty if mustad hooks. But I choose to use the hooks I have.


 
:notworthy: alright you got me there. i assumed and i shouldnt have. but really man you are gonna end up killing a shark one day for the sake of a hook if you refuse to put it back with your hook still in it. i know you said all your sharks have swam off strong and im not saying that they haven't. but you have to understand that some hooks just aren't going to come out fast enough. i aint trying to make you feel like you failed. just stating the reason why i don't use them. to each his own.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> :notworthy: alright you got me there. i assumed and i shouldnt have. but really man you are gonna end up killing a shark one day for the sake of a hook if you refuse to put it back with your hook still in it. i know you said all your sharks have swam off strong and im not saying that they haven't. but you have to understand that some hooks just aren't going to come out fast enough. i aint trying to make you feel like you failed. just stating the reason why i don't use them. to each his own.


Let me rephrase my past post. I always want to get my hook and gear back. Who doesn't? But in the past if a hook is in there really good then it's gone. I paid $30 for 100 mustads, so losing a hook was chump change. But now if I lose a hook it's a lot of money. 2 hooks cost almost as much as 100 mustads lol. I really like these hooks. Much larger than a mustad and seem to be thicker. For instance a mustad 16/0 looks like a bait hook compared to the new 14/0 hook. 

But yes, before if I lost a hook then big deal. I lost hooks before and not even catch anything. But, I'm not going to have a shark on the sand just for $12. I'll do my best to get it but if blood is everywhere nd it's dying, then I can always buy more. But if it's like a baby blacktip then he might die just so I can use it for bait.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Let me rephrase my past post. I always want to get my hook and gear back. Who doesn't? But in the past if a hook is in there really good then it's gone. I paid $30 for 100 mustads, so losing a hook was chump change. But now if I lose a hook it's a lot of money. 2 hooks cost almost as much as 100 mustads lol. I really like these hooks. Much larger than a mustad and seem to be thicker. For instance a mustad 16/0 looks like a bait hook compared to the new 14/0 hook.
> 
> But yes, before if I lost a hook then big deal. I lost hooks before and not even catch anything. But, I'm not going to have a shark on the sand just for $12. I'll do my best to get it but if blood is everywhere nd it's dying, then I can always buy more. But if it's like a baby blacktip then he might die just so I can use it for bait.


 
i see what you mean man. the previous post made it sound like you would rather have the hook then care about the sharks well fare. i know gear isn't cheap. it sucks to lose a mustad all the same in my opinion. 

whatr brand of hooks are you using anyways?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> i see what you mean man. the previous post made it sound like you would rather have the hook then care about the sharks well fare. i know gear isn't cheap. it sucks to lose a mustad all the same in my opinion.
> 
> whatr brand of hooks are you using anyways?



Yeah it may have came off that way. I'm running owner 14/0 now. May get some 16/0 owners. They dwarf the mustad a 14/0 is probably as big if not bigger than a mustad 20/0


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Yeah it may have came off that way. I'm running owner 14/0 now. May get some 16/0 owners. They dwarf the mustad a 14/0 is probably as big if not bigger than a mustad 20/0


 
i think lowprofile said the 16/0 owner is near the same size at the mustad 20/0. i run mustad 20's


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> i think lowprofile said the 16/0 owner is near the same size at the mustad 20/0. i run mustad 20's


Possibly.

Here is my 14/0 owner next to a 16/0 mustad


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

oh alright. based on that the 16/0 owner is probably a tad bigger than the mustad 20.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I think if you are fishing big hooks you should always have a pair of bolt cutters and wire cutters ready in case you can't get the hook out quickly


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

tigershark said:


> I think if you are fishing big hooks you should always have a pair of bolt cutters and wire cutters ready in case you can't get the hook out quickly


 
yes you should!! have a pair in my tool box at all times unless im sharking, then they are next to my de-hooker!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't twist it can cause a lot of damage to the shark. Push the hook back with the de hooker and pull on the wire and rotate it so the hook comes out. I crush my barbs too. The mustads are hard so you need to grind them.


----------

